
Testing in Startups with Joe Stump of Sprintly - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/podcast/testing-in-startups-joe-stump-sprintly/
======
variedthoughts
In this episode, I interview with Joe Stump, cofounder of Sprintly
([https://sprint.ly](https://sprint.ly)), to give the startup perspective to
development and testing.

Joe has spent his career in startups. He’s also been involved with hiring and
talent acquisition for several startups.

We talk about testing, continuous integration, code reviews, deployment,
tolerance to defects, and how some of those differ between large companies and
small companies and startups.

Then we get into hiring. Specifically, finding and evaluating good engineers,
and then getting them to be interested in working for you.

If you ever want to grow your team size, you need to listen to this.

